# Berlin Walleye



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I've heard that during the middle of march through april walleye run up berlin into the mahoning. I'm just wondering if there's any truth to this and what kind of bait should i be using for these eye's. thank you


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

My three
Blades,jig/minnow,stickbaits. Are there fish up the creek! You bet! Warms and fills fast.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

ive done real well from the mahoning..from spillway to milton.. fish mainly in the 16to23 inch range but occasionally ill get a good hook on a sow..


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I see alot of cars parked on 225 where it intersects with the Mahoning, I've been down there for the white bass spawn, but I've never made it there for the walleye run. Ive never been down below the spillway, but i might have to try it out this year.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Good luck fishing down there! you gotta get there early enough to get a spot because you can only fish for like the first 100 feet down from the spillway before it's private property. Fish can be had but unless you plan on wading forget it it's unfishable from the bank. Fish can be caught along the causeway and around the causeway bridge. I did decent there last year fishing in the evening and early morning.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Last yr was not the norm. Because of the construction on the new bridge at Deer Creek is what everyone believes was the reason. Last spring, the run was absolutely phenomenol. I heard of 5#'ers being caught. Normal yrs, from my experience. aren't that good. I hear of some being caught, but not in the numbers that 2010 produced.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Snake, question for you..... My friends and I fish a lot between 14 and 225 for the last two years for crappies and we stumbled upon a ton of walleye. I mean we caught some real pigs too. I've lived out there for my entire life and never caught a walleye in that area, and all of the sudden there they are. Have you heard of other people doing well there the last few years and why the change


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

The 224 causeway produces a lot of walleye that time of year, just stop down you'll see all the cars. After dark is the best, that's usually when the crowd thins out !


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuck, he mentioned 14 and 225, so I'm a little uncertain where in that large area he's talking about. Now maybe he meant 224 and I'm gonna wait and see his response. If he meant what he wrote, then he'll have to pinpoint it just a tad bit more for me to give him my honest opinion.....!


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Do they run up to the river on the south end of the lake? Or mainly just by 224 and the spillway?


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I mean 225 specifically around the island. We were crappie fishing about two years ago and started catching eyes like they were crappie. I mean limiting with 4 guys in a matter of 2 hrs. Like I said I've fished the lake my whole life and have caught walleye in the river channel down that way, but im taking an area where the deepest water is maybe 8-10 feet. I was just wondering if any of you bait shop guys or lifers have seen this happen before. It seems to strangley coincide with the carp rolling on the shore so I wonder if that has something to do with it? I just thought maybe snake would have an answer to this phenomenon


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

No phenomenon wise.. walleye will follow bait..lot of things go into ur "experience"..water temp..etc. Berlin is a very large lake.. its not like the walleye are stuck in one lil area.They will go just about anywhere... if im not mistaken 4th largest inland lake? could be wrong sumthin like that. anyways.. Yes walleye can be found just about anywhere on the lake.. But because of the channels on the main lake and the abundance of food and bottom structure the area north n south of 224 is mainly where i would guess 75% of fisherman fish.. Which is normal and probably the most reliable fish catching area. As far as the spawn the 224 bridge and causeway is the most underated fishing in the state in my opinion..During the spawn like snake said it is not uncommon for 5# plus fish to be caught..The spillway is another great spot from there alll the way to milton.. if ur able to get a canoe down there ur fine. or access it from milton.. u should be able to go a lil ways down.. buddys fish it a lot during the spring and do verrry well. 50 fish days...which from what im hearing milton is heating up. Wont be long. that stretch is going to be great!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

curious. what time of yr? they could have been fish headed up the small river to spawn?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm thinkin he is talking just east of 225. I fished that area my first time this past late May/early June and had very good results as you did. Do they always use that area...as I said, last year was my first time. But you can believe I'll give it a try again this year! Maybe it was good last year due somehow(and this is *just a guess*) in part to that construction of the bridge I mentioned in an earlier message...I mean it's not all that far from the one spot to the other! Hopefully someone with more concrete knowledge will chime in. But since you mentioned having fished it for years with little to no eyes but last year just the opposite, I'm inclined to think it's related to the bridge construction......


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I also had very good luck there as well


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

WiseEyes,
I just reread your last post. I believe you're talking sometime in June. When the carp are up rolling practically on shore, the walleye are up in those willows at the same time. That's a for sure thing and not at all unusual. We catch our eyes at that time in 6' or less water....sometimes they're in a foot of water.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually fish the causeway on 224 in the spring I wade out and vertical jig for them. I was wondering if there is a boat ramp near there and do you have a better chance at getting them from the boat or wading just off shore? I've never put my Boat on Berlin and this year I really want to make an effort to fish it from a boat. How early do you guys put your boats in out there?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> I usually fish the causeway on 224 in the spring I wade out and vertical jig for them. I was wondering if there is a boat ramp near there and do you have a better chance at getting them from the boat or wading just off shore? I've never put my Boat on Berlin and this year I really want to make an effort to fish it from a boat. How early do you guys put your boats in out there?


there is a public launch on bonner rd. and another launch in millcreek recreation area off of bedell rd. though you have to pay a fee to use the launch (like 3$). 
i have fished 224, and also fished the lake out of a boat with my dad and i would definitely choose to fish in the boat if i had the option. we caught wayyyyy more walleye drifting across the lake. both can be good if you know what your doing though.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sam,
I won't fish the run/spawn from shore. I'll be just off shore in my boat. That way I'm not crowded and can move around. And actually, I think I do a bit better because of my mobility. I'll fish anywhere from 8-9' out to say 20'. Several options as far as launching the boat. The public launch on Bonner or Martha's (Marcko's Landing) which is right as you turn on Bonner and when you leave her ramp, you're 2 minutes away from the "hot spot" that everyone will be fishing!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I will have my boat in the water as soon as the ice is off.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well Nick, you know my elbow/surgery issues.....so most likely I won't be out there. I will give it a shot, "if" the doc gives me the go ahead. I'll know in a few days.......


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the boats ready and I:VE broken ice to get out,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> I usually fish the causeway on 224 in the spring I wade out and vertical jig for them. I was wondering if there is a boat ramp near there and do you have a better chance at getting them from the boat or wading just off shore? I've never put my Boat on Berlin and this year I really want to make an effort to fish it from a boat. How early do you guys put your boats in out there?


Not to throw water on the fire but from my observations, it's a bit tricky to fish the causeway/rocks(obviously the best place) from a boat due to the(sometimes rowdy!) crowd on shore. I'm sure you might have already experienced some issues by wading out in front of them! I suppose you can find a spot to squeeze a boat into but sooner than later, someone will walk down to your open spot and start casting at your boat, perhaps telling you to "move on, it's a big lake!". That's when the real fun begins if you're a tough guy. Night fishing doesn't ease this problem. Good luck.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

CJ,
Don't know about your schedule, but due to mine, I rarely fish at night and when I fish in the daytime, I have never had a problem as I'm vertical fishing. Just wanted to clear that up. Never* ONCE *have I had an issue with someone on shore!


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Nick 99 I met you last year with a buddy of mine in front of the old Ice Cream shop down that way.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

wiseeyes i do nit rember i met alot of people last year but hope to meet you again this year. Been working on my boat about everyday getting it ready.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I seen one boat after dark last year and they never came close to where we were wading. And all the mornings I fished up there I only ever seen one boat and they were on the south side of the causeway slowly drifting/trolling towards the causeway bridge but they circled around and trolled back the way they came when they got to within 100 yards of the bridge, we watched them do this the entire time we were there. And they were hammering fish all morning, that's when I decided I was putting the boat in up there this year.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam, where do you usually wade Berlin at off bonner? and if so do u stay right on the boat launch or do you go to the left or right of it id liek to try wading berlin this year.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm guessing Sam is talking about wading near the causeway for the walleye. It's a hotspot for sure! I've seen several guys wading right there as I'm going east and west for the eyes myself!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Snake is right, we wade right under the causeway bridge and along the south side of the causeway. Don't venture out too far it gets deep in a hurry in spots. Plus the bottom is rough and hard to walk on because of the rocks so if you go wading there it's good to have a partner and try to go as slow and careful as you can. You'll not be seeing me up there this year wading as I'll be in the boat.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Snake, Another guy on here PM'd me the same thing, thanks for the feed back the info definitely helps get you on fish.


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

last year around this time i got a phone call at 2 in the morning from a friend telling me that (the walleye are in the moho in alliance). i laughed and said you must be drinking. he said no the whole river from the dam to the on ramp on to 62 is poluted with eyes. he said it was like people were throwing balms in the water (walleyes spawning) he said he had allready caught at least 20 walleye. only 3 in the mouth i gigled and said i was headed back to bed, and id b there in the morning. i didnt go back to sleep i was thinking to my self, the moho could be the new sandusky river -maumee. i got there in the morn and well he wasnt lying they were stacked in there like logs for the first week i came out of there each day with my limit. and only seen a coulple of guys. but by the end of the run people were linned up and down the shore lines. this is why im sharing my info with every one cuz i thought every one alredy knew. if you need any info on what to use and where to start just send me a pmssg. its by far the greatest fishing in my eyes.lol


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

i believe its because they had to fix the bridge on 225 nxt to 62 and when they were working on it they had blocked the river off . and even the white bass didnt make a good run that year. also the water plant was working on cleaning the water up. i think thats why the walleyes made the run, also after the spawn about 2 weeks later we stated to catch them from price to 225 headed towards the main lake. my dad caught a 29 incher and we caught 3 26' 3 24' and a bunch below that. they were hiting so good that we saw these guys on this boat catching them on a bobber hook and crawler just leting it sit.


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok Guys, call me slow, but where is the area that you are calling the Causeway? Is it the rocks by the 224 bridge? I'm just stating to learn more about Berlin. I've fished it for a couple years now with a few keeper walleyes but mainly 12s to 14s. Would really like to get a few for the dinner table this spring. Hope to see you all on the water this year.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

QuackHead22 said:


> Ok Guys, call me slow, but where is the area that you are calling the Causeway? Is it the rocks by the 224 bridge? I'm just stating to learn more about Berlin. I've fished it for a couple years now with a few keeper walleyes but mainly 12s to 14s. Would really like to get a few for the dinner table this spring. Hope to see you all on the water this year.


That would be the causeway that is being mentioned. You can park on the side of the road there with enough room to safely get in and out of your vehicle. just be careful scaling down the hill to the water if your doing it after dark. We seen a guy eat it last year he tripped up top and didn't stop till he hit the water. Broke a rod and lost tackle everywhere. We helped him out and got his stuff picked up the best we could in those rocks. He was okay just a little bruised up it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

The walleye have been going up the Mahoning alot the past 2 years, because of Alliance Waste water treatment plant getting redone and putting out cleaner water. They used to get a few up there, but no big numbers till the last 2 years. From my experience (and I've lived by Berlin all my life) is that in the spring the south end of the lake is real good walleye fishing. I've got them below Deer creek dam, in the Mahoning, and all through the yellow creek area (between 14 and 225). First walleye I ever caught in my life was a 22" down by 225 when I was 9 years old, and that was almost 22 years ago


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

JIGEN MAN said:


> i believe its because they had to fix the bridge on 225 nxt to 62 and when they were working on it they had blocked the river off . and even the white bass didnt make a good run that year. also the water plant was working on cleaning the water up. i think thats why the walleyes made the run, also after the spawn about 2 weeks later we stated to catch them from price to 225 headed towards the main lake. my dad caught a 29 incher and we caught 3 26' 3 24' and a bunch below that. they were hiting so good that we saw these guys on this boat catching them on a bobber hook and crawler just leting it sit.


ya I saw that too one day....that what I am talking about that area of the lake has never held fish like that.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Quackhead(I won't even bother to ask how you got THAT name) but the *Causeway is the 224 bridge *that goes over Berlin, just in case you're still a bit un clear on that. Great starting point in mid March/iceout!!


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Saugeye sam, we offer launch at our marina plus we have bait if you need it. We are off of rte 14. Where you launch you can see 224 bridge. We also have the only gas dock on the whole lake.we can meet just about your every need when you going out on the lake.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

are they running yet. I thought maybe this last rain/melt would start the migration. How much ice is left on the Lake?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Prob ice between 14 and the trusses yet. Probably ice off the campgrounds too. Wont be long! Dutch Harbor how much to launch? When do you open? Glad too see ya join in for the fun!


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

the cost to launch is three dollars weekdays and five on weekends. we open up in the spring at 8.00 but are usually here around seven seven thirty but if you get a season pass you get a electronic card to come and go as you please


----------

